# 2005 OEM ALTIMA GRILL ON A 2002 ALTIMA??? POSSIBLE???



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello, everyone, I"m new....not really a car enthusiast....I just purchased a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5S.....it's really great...but I noticed that the grills on the 2005 Altima is different....honeycomb like instead of horziontal bars.

I saw a place selling the 2005 Nissan Altima grill, and I was wondering if it was possible for me to install it on my 2002...can someone let me know? Also, is it hard to do on my own? Thanks a lot.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

wont fit. just look at an aftermarket grill designed for the 2002. i will be selling mine if interested or you can find other styles to choose from


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

craigqc said:


> wont fit. just look at an aftermarket grill designed for the 2002. i will be selling mine if interested or you can find other styles to choose from


ARE you sure??? The guy who's selling the grill SWEARS that it can fit....he says that a 2005 honeycomb factory grill will fit on the 2002....anyone else???


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

shynepo3 said:


> ARE you sure??? The guy who's selling the grill SWEARS that it can fit....he says that a 2005 honeycomb factory grill will fit on the 2002....anyone else???


Compare the two front ends.

Different headlights, fog lights, bumper covers, fenders, AND grilles.
An '05 Altima grill should not fit an '02 to '04 Altima. Ask the guy to send you a pic of it on an '02. Sounds like he wants a quick sale.


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

wickedsr20 said:


> Compare the two front ends.
> 
> Different headlights, fog lights, bumper covers, fenders, AND grilles.
> An '05 Altima grill should not fit an '02 to '04 Altima. Ask the guy to send you a pic of it on an '02. Sounds like he wants a quick sale.


Not that I don't believe you guys....but I wonder why he would say that, knowing that I will just return it if it doesn't fit.....has it ever been attempted by anyone?? If anyone could tell me...thanks....he has no pics btw.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Compare the two front ends.
> 
> Different headlights, fog lights, bumper covers, fenders, AND grilles.
> An '05 Altima grill should not fit an '02 to '04 Altima.


Exactly and a different hood as well, there is no way that the grille will fit and I'm not sure why anyone would want to change to the '05 grille.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

if it fit, all other aftermarket grills for 02-04 would also fit the 05. they dont! the 05 grill is a different shape
2005 AT grill:








2002-2004 grill:








They look similar but are different shapes. the 2005 lower end is more pointed than the previous model.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would want to change to the '05 grille.



Because its much better looking than the previous design.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Alti9 said:


> Because its much better looking than the previous design.



Matter of opinion. Most people I've talked to say they can't stand the new grille design that Nissan has implemented fleet-wide, including the Sentra and the Maxima.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Mark said:


> Matter of opinion. Most people I've talked to say they can't stand the new grille design that Nissan has implemented fleet-wide, including the Sentra and the Maxima.


The new altima grille is not the same as the "fleet wide" design you are referring to (thank god). The maxima has the "tooth" design, not sure on the sentra. The altima grille closely resembles the old one , but I like the new one much better.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not saying that each car has the same grille design, i'm stating that most people don't like any of them.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Im not crazy about any of them either. One of the aftermarket bullet grilles might be in my future.


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

The seller of the 2005 grille is going to attempt to see if it fits....this is a factory grill, so he says it may fit because technically, they should interchange.....he works at NISSAN dealership, and has spoken w/ the head of the NISSAN parts dept. so we'll all know once and for all...i showed him this thread, but he says it's not factory grills ONLY aftermarket, so it may fit. i will let u guys know. thanks for the answers/help.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

shynepo3 said:


> but he says it's not factory grills ONLY aftermarket, so it may fit. i will let u guys know. thanks for the answers/help.



There you go, the guy is clueless. Why would factory interchange and not aftermarket? That doesnt make sense at all. Find someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

shynepo3 said:


> The seller of the 2005 grille is going to attempt to see if it fits....this is a factory grill, so he says it may fit because technically, they should interchange.....he works at NISSAN dealership, and has spoken w/ the head of the NISSAN parts dept. so we'll all know once and for all...i showed him this thread, but he says it's not factory grills ONLY aftermarket, so it may fit. i will let u guys know. thanks for the answers/help.


if i wanted to know if something worked i would try it myself. asking nissan what they think is like asking a stripper if you are hot. you always like their answer but you know they are feeding you BS!


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

GUESS WHAT???? IT FITS!!!!!!!!!!!!........Just joking...it doesn't.....but the seller was really cool about the situation, he refunded my $$$ and everything...I was buying it on ebay....Thanks for the info, u guys saved me the hassle of having it sent to me and then shipping it back.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

getting help on the boards.........free
proving nissan wrong................priceless


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

craigqc said:


> getting help on the boards.........free
> proving nissan wrong................priceless


I'm sure Nissan knows it doesn't fit, after all they designed the car. It's the idiot dealerships that don't seem to know... :fluffy:


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

> It's the idiot dealerships that don't seem to know


...and it seems another of these dealers has been found. Here's hoping you don't take the '02 to this dealer for service. If they don't know the grille, makes one wonder what else they don't know. 

Just my .02.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i have a grill for sale. check the classifides


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

justkickin said:


> ...and it seems another of these dealers has been found. Here's hoping you don't take the '02 to this dealer for service. If they don't know the grille, makes one wonder what else they don't know.
> 
> Just my .02.



It was somebody who said they worked at the dealership. This doesnt mean the dealership is bad. Maybe they have a good service department.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Maybe they have a good service department.


LOL! i remember being optimistic too. give it some time and youll understand they have no idea what they are doing


----------

